# Wonder Woman Comic-con Trailer



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks pretty bad ass. Love the time period choice too.

Wonder Woman trailer debuts at Comic-Con | EW.com


----------



## Devor (Jul 23, 2016)

I was a little skeptical because the Wonder Woman character can easily be done very badly, but I think this might be the first of these Justice League movies that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 23, 2016)

"Where I come from we call that Slavery"
"I like her"
I like that!


----------



## Ankari (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll hold Judgement until I watch it. I think Wonder Woman can be done wrong, especially when the writing is clumsy and meant to create the obvious reaction.

A good example is the line Cupofjoe referenced. Initially, it conveys the unbound spirit of a warrior, specifically a warrior princess. Diana isn't told where to go and what to do, she is the daughter of Zeus. The secretary, on the other hand, is a slave for listening and doing as someone tells them to do. Diana likens her to a slave.

Except the secretary is paid to do her job. She isn't a slave. The moment she choses to leave, she can leave.

The exchange was lazy. It's meant to highlight one aspect of Diana while insulting a woman's right to work. How the secretary describes her job is disingenuous at best, meant to work as a low point to Diana's reply.

I'll still watch the movie, but I'll hold my opinions in reserve.


----------



## Devor (Jul 23, 2016)

@Ankari, that's a little over-thought but I mostly agree.  I enjoyed the exchange, but if there's too much of that in the movie it'll get bad quickly.


----------



## FifthView (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks like I'll enjoy it, although I have to say that the Captain America: The First Avenger vibe is strong in this trailer.


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm getting mixed messages from the trailer. It feels like they're showing the fun elements to the film, but the music is setting a very serious tone. Hopefully the film is more of the former. 

It's funny how time changes things. When Joss Whedon was working on his WW pitch, he had it as a period piece and that was what made them pass on his film treatment of it. They wanted a modern take. I wonder if they took any of his ideas and put it in this film?


----------



## Gryphos (Jul 24, 2016)

It looks promising; I think I'll definitely end up seeing it. I'm curious as to who the villain will be, because, unlike WW2, WW1 has no real 'good guys' and 'bad guys', which means they'll have to introduce some new antagonist. Just having Diana beat up a bunch of German soldiers isn't really gonna cut it.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 24, 2016)

My referencing that specific exchange was more to do with seeing Lucy Davis again.
Too much of anything can ruin a film. I just hope that all the flavour isn't in the trailer and there are still some surprises in the film.


----------

